# And the stocking begins..



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

So after letting the monolith sit and season for a few days i decided to start filling it.. here are a few pics. Im thinking i should buy it a twin so I dont run out of room!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Some very nice looking sticks and boxes there brother! Enjoy that Humi!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Wonderful humi, and stocked with very tasty smokes, you have a winner there ::cowboyic9:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

If you feel the need to go on vacation I would be happy to baby sit. I promise I'll take good care of everything.:biggrin:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

That's a pretty sight right there.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

You have nice taste Jarrod. What kind of wine fridge is that?


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Its actually a humidor thats temperature and humidity controlled.. its called the Monolith 1200c


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow. I just checked the website. I wonder if I could ever justify 1800 bucks, I bet with a couple of weeks, I could.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> Wow. I just checked the website. I wonder if I could ever justify 1800 bucks, I bet with a couple of weeks, I could.


I could never justify it, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't do it!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

One day my friend, one day. Awesome set up and looks great.


----------



## eberr (Dec 22, 2010)

Life is good with a humi like that....


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll take two of those.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Jarrod,

That is one sweet looking set up man!!! I only started smoking cigars last year, so I only have maybe a tray worth of smokes right now..lol, but one day...

How do you like the set up? How hard is it to maintain this? From what I know, you just have to add water once in a while, maybe in a few months correct?
Any feed back you have on this would be great!!

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a serious humidor with some serious sticks! Congrats!


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

J its very nice and I am thinking about getting one, but, can I ask you how does the unit displace humidity to all four corners of the fridge?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

Did you hit the lottery? I wont even smoke that many in my life. Very lucky you are. lol


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

zeebra said:


> How do you like the set up? How hard is it to maintain this? From what I know, you just have to add water once in a while, maybe in a few months correct?
> Any feed back you have on this would be great!!
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Whether you need to add water is going to depend a lot on the climate where you live. If it's warm and humid for example, it will probably produce enough of its own water from the cooling process; I added water twice during the seasoning process and haven't since then, but I'm in Florida with high humidity.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

simonc said:


> J its very nice and I am thinking about getting one, but, can I ask you how does the unit displace humidity to all four corners of the fridge?


It has two large fans in the top and based on my unscientific test of putting my hand over them while they were running, I believe they pull air in rather than push it out. There's a channel down the right side of the unit where I think one of the fans pushes its air, and a panel on the back side where I think the cooling coils lie behind that the other fan pushes air through so it ends up coming out evenly from the edges on the back of the unit and the side.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------

